# Will gp prescribe Clomid?



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi, i dont ovulate regulary and have anything from 35-45 day cycles! Was prescribed 100mg clomid 3 yrs ago before having ivf and treatment was fine,no side effects etc! Unfortunatly ended up having ivf due to blocked tubes. Anyway hopeing tubes are fine now and was thinking of starting clomid again to try naturally! Contacted private clinic but costs 500 quid a go!!! Do you think i could go to gp and get prescription from him and just get bloods done at docs instead of going through private clinic again? Or would i have to see specialised first? Just wondered if any one had done this etc?
Thanks stacy


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, id go 2 ur gp and discuss it with them espec as u have had tube issues b4 and under gone ivf. Only then would u have ur answer, sorry im no further help xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Some GPs will prescribe clomid but others won't and will refer you to a fertility consultant.

The only thing I can suggest is going to speak with your GP and see what they advise.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## stacy (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi girls Thanks for advice i will try and get an app with gp tmw!!!


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Cor £500 seems a bit steep for clomid!?  Does that include consultations and scans/blood tests?

Definately see if you can get it from your doctor or get referred to nhs fertility centre first


----------



## babynumber (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi there,
I had the same problem in that the clinic I went to said about 500-600 quid.  It's just ridiculous.  I really feel they take full advantage and get unneccessary money out of people.  I decided to just go to my gp.. and I was lucky to be given a 3 month trial.  (which I just started).  But I will have no monitoring scans with this.  Def worth you asking - I think it's likely you will be given it as you have had it in the past.  Some surgeries will and some wont, I think it's just your luck - maybe some GPs are more confident to prescribe it and others are reluctant to because they are not fertility specialists.  And of course, another factor could be costs.
All I wanted was a one off scan from my clinic but they were not helpful at all.  My GP seems happy to prescribe it without scans, so I'm hoping its ok.
Good luck xx


----------

